# moving need to sale



## bosshogg (Sep 29, 2006)

216-332-9470 1.new franchi 48AL 20ga s-auto 550$ comes under warranty till 9-25-08 papers price change 460$


ALSO PRICE CHANGED almost finished Stephens Cur just turn three good sqdog and have treed a few ***** 500$ -Stephens Cur papers call Luther Lenning's #(615)758-9169 he sold me the dog at the first of this hunting season or ask about him 


4.started mt.cur almost two hunts good treed her first sq a few week ago 400$ - omcba papers 216-332-9470 or trade on a good gun
5. 410 lever action made for a short time now discontinued. Blued finish with checkered walnut stock and forend. New in box. 900 obo


An a four door 99 blazer 4x4 it's loaded leather, sun roof , letter tires black on black 88,139 miles
CD,A/C 4500$ will travel surrounding states or meet half way also DRIVES,RUN- A1 BLUE BOOKED $5,975


TAKE A LOOK 
http://www.dropshots.com/Bosshogg#date/2007-11-17/02:35:50



CAN EMAIL PIX


----------



## bosshogg (Sep 29, 2006)

new guns 

new franchi 48AL 20ga s-auto 550$ comes under warranty till 9-25-08 papers price change 460$ FIRM

410 lever action made for a short time now discontinued. Blued finish with checkered walnut stock and forend. New in box. 900$ obo


----------



## Smallmouth Crazy (Apr 4, 2006)

Just out of curiosity is the 410 a Winchester or Marlin??? Thanks


----------



## bosshogg (Sep 29, 2006)

Marlin..... and a Winchester the one in the pic is marlin


----------



## woodysoutdoors (May 18, 2007)

ahh what a cute doggie you have.


----------



## T-180 (Oct 18, 2005)

Hey Boss,
PM sent ..............


----------



## bosshogg (Sep 29, 2006)

T-180 said:


> Hey Boss,
> PM sent ..............


PM sent ..... buddy hope that help


----------



## bosshogg (Sep 29, 2006)

Also Got A Used Shotgun:good Condition:12 Gauge:28" Vent Rib Barrel:hardwood Stock W/pisol Grip:cut Checkering On Handgrip And Forend:rubber Butt Pad Come With A Slug Barrel Also 325$


----------



## bosshogg (Sep 29, 2006)

new franchi 48AL 20ga s-auto--


----------



## bosshogg (Sep 29, 2006)

An a four door 99 blazer 4x4 it's loaded leather, sun roof , letter tires black on black 88,139 miles
CD,A/C 4500$ will travel surrounding states or meet half way also DRIVES,RUN- A1 BLUE BOOKED $5,975


4500$ OBO


----------



## bosshogg (Sep 29, 2006)

Remington Shotguns . 870 Express Combo 12ga CAMO 
:GOOD CONDITION:12 GAUGE:28" VENT RIB BARREL:HARDWOOD STOCK W/PISOL GRIP:CUT CHECKERING ON HANDGRIP AND FOREND:RUBBER BUTT PAD COME WITH A SLUG BARREL ALSO 325$


----------



## bosshogg (Sep 29, 2006)

started mt.cur SOLD


----------



## bosshogg (Sep 29, 2006)

NEW PRICE ONLY FOR TODAY 870 Express Combo 12ga Combo 180$ --SOLDDDD

new franchi 48AL 20ga s-auto comes under warranty till 9-25-08 papers price 425$


need to sale before sunday


----------



## Huntinbull (Apr 10, 2004)

Mark,
Call me.
Big John


----------



## bosshogg (Sep 29, 2006)

new franchi 48AL 20ga s-auto comes under warranty till 9-25-08 papers 400$

NEED TO SALE NOW


----------



## roger23 (Mar 7, 2007)

Does it shoot 3in shells


----------



## bosshogg (Sep 29, 2006)

no... don't need to shoot 3"


----------



## bosshogg (Sep 29, 2006)

An a four door 99 blazer 4x4 it's loaded leather, sun roof , letter tires black on black 88,139 miles
CD,A/C 4500$ will travel surrounding states or meet half way also DRIVES,RUN- A1 BLUE BOOKED $5,975


3900$


----------



## lostinice (Jan 12, 2008)

BossHogg,
Do you still have the Franchi for sale?


----------



## misfit (Apr 5, 2004)

please contact seller via pm.


----------

